# UPDATE ..Pictures posted and here we go again. Tomorrow is 150



## babsbag (Apr 18, 2011)

I have four does due this week. Day 150 is today, Wed., Thurs. and Friday. Now if the would all wait until next week, I am off work. But just to be different than all the rest of the goats around here this year, they will all be on time and kid while I am gone. Should be a fun/stressful week.

Then we take a month off, and go round 2 with 4 more. 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 18, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I have four does due this week. Day 150 is today, Wed., Thurs. and Friday. Now if the would all wait until next week, I am off work. But just to be different than all the rest of the goats around here this year, they will all be on time and kid while I am gone. Should be a fun/stressful week.
> 
> Then we take a month off, and go round 2 with 4 more.
> 
> I will keep you posted.


Good luck babs , do you have any pictures of your doe's ?

We really need a smiley with good luck and congrat signs


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 18, 2011)

I want photos, also.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 19, 2011)

I will have to go in search of doe pictures. I think they are on a flash drive at work. If not, I will have to take some. Here is a picture that is 2 years old of my herd matriarch, Moonpie, and her newborn doeling, Taffy. Fast forward 2 years, they are both as big as barns and due this week.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 19, 2011)

...............


----------



## PattySh (Apr 20, 2011)

Wishing you easy deliveries of cute kids!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 21, 2011)

The wait continues. It was so much easier last year when I didn't know "the date". My buck ran with the does so I had about a 2 month window. This is driving me crazy. I have quite a few friends with A LOT of does and almost all of them have been 1-2 weeks late this season. I guess mine don't want to be different than the rest. *Sigh* 

Thanks for all the good wishes. 

redtailgal...any update on that mare, or has she been talking to the does?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 21, 2011)

Doe number 2 for breeding decided to be #1 for delivery. Came home from work and there are 2 new bucklings, nice and dry, sleeping, nursing, playing, and looking cute.











Here is a picture of C'more,  the proud mom.






This doe, RC, should be next to kid. She has the worst udder in the whole world and I probably won't breed her again. Her doeling from last year is bred and it should be interesting to see her udder.






Then again, Taffy could be next. Last year she had a sympathy pregnancy, had milk, but was never pregnant. She actually let kids nurse on her. I hope she is as good of a mom as she was an auntie.






And this is Sigueme (means "follow me") and she is working overtime tonight. Those coyotes seem to know when to come a callin'. She is about 9 months old and is great with the new kids, not so great with chickens, but getting better. But she is an awesome LGD for her age.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cute boys.  RC's udder is huge! It looks like it will explode if it gets any fuller!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2011)

RC was due to kid on Monday and her udder was getting large, but today I noticed that it was just OMG big.  Unfortunately her udder is very pendulous and her teats are not well defined. They are big, but just sort of an extension of her udder with no delineation at all. And they point forward, like headlights. I didn't milk her last year as she is an onery goat and doesn't like people at all. She was a first freshner as a 3 year old, now a 4 year old. Her kid from last year is beautiful, udder unknown at this time. One more month to go with her and I will have some idea if you she got her mom's horrid udder gene or a good one from dad. Probably not something I will take a chance on again. No reason to propogate a major fault. I don't show, but still not a good idea. She is a good mom though. No one messes with her kid.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

C'more's kids are quite handsome! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## PattySh (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new bucklings. They are adorable.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats on the babies, good luck w/ the next ones.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Chirpy (Apr 22, 2011)

I love those little boys...  how adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2011)

Very cute! Love the markings!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2011)

I will have to post pics tomorrow but RC gave me a doeling and a buckling this morning. The buckling is black and white and the little doe looks just like the boys that were born yesterday. 

My poor LGD met the goat mom from he** today, poor girl. She was laying down and a baby came to see her. She rolled over to very submissive to the goat but that wasn't good enough for mom. She gave her a good head but, sent her rolling, and then did it again. Poor pup is looking for a freindlier herd to go live with LOL. I felt so bad for her. She was being so sweet with the kid, not fair.

I also have a boy LGD pup that is not so submissive. He is scared to death of most things, and barks like crazy at everything, including the goats when they get aggresive towards him. I am a little concerned about his behavior. Anybody have any thing to tell me about an LGD and what they "should" do when a goat gets abusive towards them?  Is there in LGD section on here...have to go and look.

ETA -I posted this question under All Other Animals


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2011)

Goat number three kidded on Monday morning and it was a tough one. I thought I was going to lose her, there is a thread under "diseases" that I started about her. Tonight she looks 100% better. She gave me 2 bucklings, guess this is my buck year. I will take some pictures tomorrow, it has been a long 2 days. 

Taffy on the other hand has gone 155 days. I am 'almost' positive she is bred. She is a fat goat and was a precoucious milker last year so she has a small udder that has gotten bigger in the last few weeks, but 155 is a little late. I will give her 2 more days and then it is off for a sonogram.

These goats will be the death of me yet.


----------



## babsbag (May 9, 2011)

Finally got pictures. Taffy went to 157 days, I thought she was never going to kid. She is a pretty chuncky doe so I was beginning to wonder if she was even pregnant. She was. Another buck. So far this year 6 out of 7 are boys.  I have 4 more to kid so still hoping for some pink.

Moonpie's buckling. She had twins but one is at a friend's house being raised on a bottle as Moonpie decided she only needed one kid. She did the same to my last year.






This is Taffy's boy. She is a first freshener and the most attentive and protective mother possible. The whole neighborhood knows when her little boy isn't where she thinks he should be.





And RC 's doeling. Isn't she a doll  She has a brother, but he was not being photogenic tonight.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

Lovely kids


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2011)

Very nice kids....Congrats.  Hope you see more pink soon!


----------



## PattySh (May 9, 2011)

Nice kids. Sending pink wishes your way.


----------

